# nasal endoscopy/nasal polyp injection



## pegjoh5746 (Feb 22, 2013)

Needs some help. I have a provider that performed a rigid nasal endoscopy (31231), after the scope was removed then injected a nasal polyp with kenalog (30200). A senior coder in my office is stating that 31231 (seperate procedure) can not be billed with 30200, due to CMS guidelines on seperate procedures. She feels that since the patient came in for the nasal polyp (hoping to have it injected) that we should only bill the injection.


----------



## Thouvenel (Mar 1, 2013)

I didn't find these on the NCCI edits, and the information I have looked through states these codes can be billed together.


----------

